# Any nurses in/moving to Auckland?



## LisaHill (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Y'all

Am new to the forum so this is my first post.
My family and I are moving to Auckland May/June this year and I will be working for Auckland District health Board as a mental health nurse. Wondered if anyone was also nursing in Auckland or other areas and wanted to share their experiences?
This isn't our first time in NZ - spent a year in Chc in 2005/6 but had to return to UK for family health reasons - so we are going into this with our eyes wide open and it's scary!

Also was wondering if anyone had any advice re social groups; areas to live, school etc. We are moving from Sheffield and the kids are in really good schools are are hoping to match this when we get over.
Think we just need a bit of reassurance that with time, energy and persistence we will fit in and be able to carve out a great life here - but no crystal balls I guess!

Cheers

Lisa


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

LisaHill said:


> Hi Y'all
> 
> Am new to the forum so this is my first post.
> My family and I are moving to Auckland May/June this year and I will be working for Auckland District health Board as a mental health nurse. Wondered if anyone was also nursing in Auckland or other areas and wanted to share their experiences?
> ...


 Hi Lisa, I am guessing your post has been missed by being in the coffee lounge. Others will reply with much more knowledge of schools etc. The only one I know anything about is Macleans College: Macleans College | Auckland, New Zealand based in Bucklands Beach. It uses the UK curriculum and so the Brits gravitate there, as do the Chinese.

Social groups, I googled and found these two sites

http://socialnetwork.meetup.com/cities/nz/auckland/

http://www.meetup.com/cities/nz/auckland/

There are more to be found

Good luck


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Moved your thread into the main forum where you'll probably get more replies.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## smith1 (Jan 22, 2013)

She started her nursing career as a theatre nurse at Brightside Hospital in Epsom .


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Lisa

Welcome to nursing in Auckland! Where in Auckland DHB with the mental health team are you going to be working... when do you start? 

I work at Counties Manukau District Health Board which is one of the other ones in Auckland. Been here 6 years and have loved every minute of it. Nursing can be frustrating over here but like any job there are good times and bad times. I imagine if you have been out here already in the past you have come across some nursing moans and groans....

Go for it and enjoy the experience, i would never go back to the uk to live or work. Holidays are enough!!Although one downside of working over here is the downside of not enough annual leave.... miss my 28 days plus bank holidays... only get 20 days per year for the first five years!

Unfortunately i am unable to help advise on schooling, we live bucklands beach way and its far away from central auckland to relax but close enough to socialise and take advantage of the city. 

if i can be any other help let me know.

Cheers
Petra


----------

